# Possible bracelet solution for the strap model Bulova lunar pilot.



## bill39

Hello all, I recently bought a bulova lunar pilot. This thread really isn't a review, I may do one later, but needless to say, it's a fantastic watch. My only real complaint is the same as most ppls, the size. I know most aviation related watches are bigger, and that's fine, it's more the lug width. At 53mm, it's obnoxiously long and makes the watch nearly hang over, pushing the limit on my 6 1/4 wrist. Other than that, it's great. I just hope they go to a 41mm diameter or less and a shorter lug width. 

Anyway, as the title of this thread suggests, I may have found a solution to the bracelet issue. If you didn't know, there's a couple different versions of this watch. One version comes on a nato like strap, the other on an oyster style bracelet. There's many threads stating that if you bought the strap version, due to the offset lug holes, you can't put an aftermarket bracelet on it. I would say this is 98% true, but not entirely. I like to try to solve hard problems, and do some watch repair work. So, I started looking for a solution. After many frustrating hours of trial and error, I got one on. I took a 20mm,solid end link bracelet off my squale 1545.( It was preowned and pretty beat up, so I put another one on it). It actually fits decently. it is not perfect, there's a couple mm gap between the link and the watch, but that's to be expected and these photos make it look bigger and much more noticeable than it really is. On your wrist, looking at it normally, it's not that bad. I also had to use a 19mm spring bar, which makes me nervous,but, for the moment it seems to be holding. I'll let you know if it breaks loose. Just don't overly test it I would say. Normal daily wear. It's only 50m WR, so you're not swimming with it. Not really made for running, too heavy, etc etc. When off your wrist the lugs may rotate due to the fit difference, but when wearing it, unless looking closely, you cant tell anythings wrong. Sorry for the subpar pics and the smudges, this watch is a smudge magnet. Hope it helps you guys.


----------



## bill39

As an update to this post. I took this bracelet off the squale because i didn't like the condition and am working on repairing it. So, I figured if i could get one bracelet on there, i can get another one. So I put my engineer 2 strapcode bracelet on it, much easier than the first, but still not easy, and I think it looks great and is chunky enough to support such an oversized lug width watch. I think even though ascetically it looks cool on different straps, i think with its weight and size, it needs to stay on a chunky bracelet imo.


----------



## Christopher-N

I think the problem is the other way round on these. If you buy the one with the bracelet you'll never fit a strap to it as the holes on the bracelet model are too close the watch body. you can fit a bracelet to a strap model as there is more than enough room but it will gape as yours does.


----------



## Donga454

If you have one with the bracelet and want to put a strap or NATO on it, use curved spring bars. They worked well for mine.


----------



## Donga454

on a NATO


----------



## Zedd88

Here is my attempt at putting a bracelet on the strap version.




























There is a gap and am trying to find a way to minimize or remove the gap. Maybe I'll try to curve the spring bars the opposite direction.


----------



## bombaywalla

bill39 said:


> Hello all, I recently bought a bulova lunar pilot. This thread really isn't a review, I may do one later, but needless to say, it's a fantastic watch. My only real complaint is the same as most ppls, the size. I know most aviation related watches are bigger, and that's fine, it's more the lug width. At 53mm, it's obnoxiously long and makes the watch nearly hang over, pushing the limit on my 6 1/4 wrist. Other than that, it's great. I just hope they go to a 41mm diameter or less and a shorter lug width.
> 
> Anyway, as the title of this thread suggests, I may have found a solution to the bracelet issue. If you didn't know, there's a couple different versions of this watch. One version comes on a nato like strap, the other on an oyster style bracelet. There's many threads stating that if you bought the strap version, due to the offset lug holes, you can't put an aftermarket bracelet on it. I would say this is 98% true, but not entirely. I like to try to solve hard problems, and do some watch repair work. So, I started looking for a solution. After many frustrating hours of trial and error, I got one on. I took a 20mm,solid end link bracelet off my squale 1545.( It was preowned and pretty beat up, so I put another one on it). It actually fits decently. it is not perfect, there's a couple mm gap between the link and the watch, but that's to be expected and these photos make it look bigger and much more noticeable than it really is. On your wrist, looking at it normally, it's not that bad. I also had to use a 19mm spring bar, which makes me nervous,but, for the moment it seems to be holding. I'll let you know if it breaks loose. Just don't overly test it I would say. Normal daily wear. It's only 50m WR, so you're not swimming with it. Not really made for running, too heavy, etc etc. When off your wrist the lugs may rotate due to the fit difference, but when wearing it, unless looking closely, you cant tell anythings wrong. Sorry for the subpar pics and the smudges, this watch is a smudge magnet. Hope it helps you guys.


I personally think this bracelet option without end links looks much better -- see photo in post #78

Battle of the Moon Watch: Bulova vs Omega


----------



## tayloreuph

Zedd88 said:


> Here is my attempt at putting a bracelet on the strap version.
> 
> View attachment 15515487
> 
> 
> View attachment 15515488
> 
> 
> View attachment 15515489
> 
> 
> There is a gap and am trying to find a way to minimize or remove the gap. Maybe I'll try to curve the spring bars the opposite direction.


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88

tayloreuph said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a replacement bracelet for Bulova. 20mm with folded end links and solid links. I then pried the folded end links wider since the Lunar Pilot's lug is thicker. The curve fits the watch but has a gap due to the lug holes. The gap isn't that big in person but on photos they are very noticeable.


----------



## tayloreuph

Zedd88 said:


> It's a replacement bracelet for Bulova. 20mm with folded end links and solid links. I then pried the folded end links wider since the Lunar Pilot's lug is thicker. The curve fits the watch but has a gap due to the lug holes. The gap isn't that big in person but on photos they are very noticeable.


Interesting. Thanks for sharing, I didn't know if it was the Lunar Pilot bracelet or an aftermarket or alternate Bulova bracelet. Nobody's demonstrated that gap before. Def. something to think about. I've been considering one, and the bracelet is now a must.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheseh

bombaywalla said:


> I personally think this bracelet option without end links looks much better -- see photo in post #78
> 
> Battle of the Moon Watch: Bulova vs Omega


I agree, that bracelet without end links looks sharp!

Also, has anyone tried a metal expansion bracelet? Something like a Speidel Twist-O-Flex? I think some of those mid-century, futuristic curves would pair nicely with the soft curves on the lugs and pushers.


----------



## brash47

20mm Super-O Boyer Straight End Watch Band, Brushed & Polished 316L Stainless Steel


Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch Watch Bands by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Super-O Boyer with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 20mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Pontificator

Thanks for these pics. I have two of the strap versions, one silver and the other the black PVD and trying to decide which to keep. Size of the watch is no problem with my 7.5" wrist but looks way too big on some of the pics above. I may end up keeping the black version as it looks like it has been discontinued by Bulova per their web page.


----------



## Mr. Pobs

Hi all, 
Just registered in this forum after found thes thread in Google. 

I have strap version of this watch since e a couple of years and since begining i own I thoght the space between watch and strap is horrible. Because of this some day i deciden to buy an aliexpress SS bracelet and design my own SEL and mane it with mi 3D printer. I have to say that after some work the result fits like a glove but the problem is the plastic material. I did some research and there are 3Dmetal printing services but the price is high due this is only a prototype and y dlnt know if the carachteristics of the pieces Will be easy to print.

I write this for your information and receiving some sugestion and ideas of how to transforma the 3D design into areal metal solid end link. 

Cheers


----------



## Zedd88

Mr. Pobs said:


> Hi all,
> Just registered in this forum after found thes thread in Google.
> 
> I have strap version of this watch since e a couple of years and since begining i own I thoght the space between watch and strap is horrible. Because of this some day i deciden to buy an aliexpress SS bracelet and design my own SEL and mane it with mi 3D printer. I have to say that after some work the result fits like a glove but the problem is the plastic material. I did some research and there are 3Dmetal printing services but the price is high due this is only a prototype and y dlnt know if the carachteristics of the pieces Will be easy to print.
> 
> I write this for your information and receiving some sugestion and ideas of how to transforma the 3D design into areal metal solid end link.
> 
> Cheers


Could you please post pictures of your project. Am curious as to how well the plastic end links fit.


----------



## Mr. Pobs

I will to print a new SEL to show you. This project was stopped one year ago so I threw the pieces in the trash. Here you have a 3d render. Give me one moment to reprint and take the photo.


----------



## Mr. Pobs

Here you have
















P.D.: Lunar Pilot with Seamaster diver 300 rubber strap:


----------



## Zedd88

Mr. Pobs said:


> Here you have
> View attachment 16053196
> View attachment 16053197
> 
> 
> P.D.: Lunar Pilot with Seamaster diver 300 rubber strap:
> View attachment 16053198


Interesting. So this end link will fit the normal SS bracelet that you got from Aliexpress?

You're on to something here. You are right, all you need is someone to print this in Metal or stainless steel. Too bad Bulova never sold any bracelet for their strap version. Am sure a lot of people would want to switch from strap to bracelet and vice versa.


----------



## tayloreuph

If you’ve already got the schematic, it should be a simple search for stainless steel 3D printing services. I’m sure many folk on this forum would be interested. I don’t know what the costs will be, depending on the service, it will take time to do, which which will tie up a machine for how ever long it takes to print one. Could you set it up to print two simultaneously? Might cut down the run time, and make production easier.


----------



## Mr. Pobs

Schematics must be revised and printed in plastic to see if SEL fit properly in the watch and bracelet. Once this were be done I would send to print in metal. It can be printed in pairs o whaterever number of pieces you want. I remember tha one year ago it cost 75€ aprox. But you need to know that pieces would be sanded when they came to my home and this would affect on how the pieces Will fit so I may have new corrections and send to print again. 

This proccess would be done several times until I have a decent final piece and would cost hundreds of euros for... What?.. To put a solid en link in a 12€ aliexpress bracelet? 

I had one more refined design that were be printed in 0.1mm layer (sample posted here were 0.3mm) but I distracted and delete it. I smooth it with sanpaper and paint whith stainless-like paint and result makes me very happy but paint coat only kept up a couple of days. Thas why I looked for metal printing services. When I saw prices proyect were abbandoned.


----------



## Mr. Pobs

Need to be adjusted but I think looks pretty well.


----------



## Zedd88

Mr. Pobs said:


> View attachment 16078205
> 
> Need to be adjusted but I think looks pretty well.


Looks promising. How much did it cost to fabricate the end links?


----------



## Mr. Pobs

Zedd88 said:


> Looks promising. How much did it cost to fabricate the end links?


It´s plastic 3D printed, sanded and painted


----------



## TimePieceSchmoe

Mr. Pobs said:


> It´s plastic 3D printed, sanded and painted


Mr. Pobs, can you post either an fbx or obj of the 3d model? I'd love to give it a try at 3d printing. That would be awesome.


----------

